# Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election



## Synthaholic (Sep 17, 2012)

*Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*



You can mark my prediction now: A secret recording from a closed-door Mitt Romney fundraiser, released today by David Corn at Mother Jones, has killed Mitt Romney's campaign for president.


On the tape, Romney explains that his electoral strategy involves  writing off nearly half the country as unmoveable Obama voters. As  Romney explains, 47 percent of Americans "believe that they are  victims." He laments: "I'll never convince them they should take  personal responsibility and care for their lives."


So what's the upshot? "My job is not to worry about those people," he  says. He also notes, describing President Obama's base, "These are  people who pay no income tax. Forty-seven percent of Americans pay no  income tax."


This is an utter disaster for Romney.


Romney already has trouble relating to the public and convincing  people he cares about them. Now, he's been caught on video saying that  nearly half the country consists of hopeless losers.


Romney has been vigorously denying President Obama's claims that his  tax plan would raise taxes on the middle class. Now, he's been caught on  video suggesting that low- and middle-income Americans are undertaxed.


(That one is especially problematic given the speculation about what's on Mitt's unreleased pre-2010 tax returns.)




*snip*


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 17, 2012)

que surprise!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney in a small landslide.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

Makes working tax payers want to vote for him.


----------



## plant (Sep 17, 2012)

Hammer meet nail . Mitt the twit strikes again .


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

telling it like it is takes balls... something obama will never have.

You lefties kill me.

You hang on every syllable and wait for something 'offensive' and then you ejaculate all over each other when you think you got what you were waiting for.  

Go ahead... get back to your circle-jerk.

The rest of us will worry about 16 trillion in debt, and china using our interest payments to fund their military capabilities.

Have a nut, girls.


----------



## Zander (Sep 17, 2012)

OMFG!!! Romney was caught being a, gasp, CONSERVATIVE!!!! OMFG!!!!!


----------



## 8537 (Sep 17, 2012)

The whole Mother Jones expose (along with the note that they have far more video) is a great read.  Holy shit...

SECRET VIDEO: Romney Tells Millionaire Donors What He REALLY Thinks of Obama Voters | Mother Jones


----------



## Yurt (Sep 17, 2012)

your second thread on the same subject....OCD?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/247660-well-miss-you-mittwit.html


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 17, 2012)

No. He was caught being a dick.


----------



## 8537 (Sep 17, 2012)

Zander said:


> OMFG!!! Romney was caught being a, gasp, CONSERVATIVE!!!! OMFG!!!!!



Notice how he's only willing to do it when he thinks no one is watching?  That should tell you something.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

Obama better hope he gets all 47% non-tax payers eligible and to the polls.


----------



## Gem (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry...but what I'm reading he said echos what I hear almost everyone I know - both Democrats and Republicans - say frequently about the current state of our nation.  I'm not seeing this as a big deal.  At all.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 17, 2012)

You hacks have made the same thread multiple times over the last few months. The only ones losing anything are US and our brain cells having read this trash.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> telling it like it is takes balls... something obama will never have.
> 
> You lefties kill me.
> 
> ...



Those words are the most admirable I've heard from him to date. Because he's correct.

Immoveable, irresponsible voters who consider themselves victims and deserving of entitlement. They're the ones that got Obama voted in 4 years ago.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 17, 2012)

Gem said:


> I'm sorry...but what I'm reading he said echos what I hear almost everyone I know - both Democrats and Republicans - say frequently about the current state of our nation.  I'm not seeing this as a big deal.  At all.



it must a big deal for holic to make so many threads about it


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

8537 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG!!! Romney was caught being a, gasp, CONSERVATIVE!!!! OMFG!!!!!
> ...



you mean like when obama promised to give Putin everything he wants, once he got re-elected?

Obama tells Russia's Medvedev more flexibility after election | Reuters

Pathetic.  That should tell you something.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney is more correct than Obama was on his "God and religion" comment.


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> mex said:
> 
> 
> > telling it like it is takes balls... something obama will never have.
> ...


I would agree in part.  SOME of obama's support came from unenlightened first time voters, pining for 'hope and change'.

They are no longer unenlightened. 

Now they are unEMPLOYED.  

This election is FAR from over, no matter what the obamedia wants us to think.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 17, 2012)

Dumbass OP has been posting a thread a day about how Mitt has lost the election.

It's just a tactic.


----------



## rdean (Sep 17, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> Romney is more correct than Obama was on his "God and religion" comment.



Uh, wrong.  Obama was talking about people who are in a difficult position.  Even right wingers here on the USMB have said how much they relied on God when they are going through difficult times.

THINK!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> No. He was caught being a dick.



Says the person so sad, so lonely, so pathetic, that he feels the need to use a half naked woman as his avatar. Talk about "being a DICK"....


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> 
> You can mark my prediction now: A secret recording from a closed-door Mitt Romney fundraiser, released today by David Corn at Mother Jones, has killed Mitt Romney's campaign for president.
> 
> ...



You're so stupid, you don't even realize this just *WON* Romney the election. 47% of America does believe they are "victims". And come election day, most of them will be so strung out on herion, high on crack, busy with a prostitute, or drunk off of their ass, that they will have no idea an election is going on and will not show up at the polls.

I did just "mark your words" and can't wait to laugh my ass off at you when Romney wins in a landslide just like Reagan did over Carter


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 17, 2012)

The multi-millionaire who pays 14% has contempt and envy for the 40,000 a year person with 2 kids who pays zero %?

What a shit.

Oh, btw, the funniest thing about that tape is that Romney says that all 47% of Obama's support comes from the 47% who don't pay taxes.

I've told you many times, Romney is in this to lower taxes for the rich and pay for it by taking away from the poor.  This tape proves it.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2012)

What I love about the idiot liberal Dumbocrat is that they take normal, every day conversations and try to twist them into a "scandal". The scandals that their candidates are actually caught up in.

Like when Obama was caught on mic telling Russian President Demetri Medvedev that he needs Vladamir Putin to give him time until after the election - because the American people would no re-elect him if they knew what his plans were (ie to give in to Russia's every request). Now that is a real scandal. When you have to hide your intentions from the American people to get re-elected, you are a serious fucking scumbag.

Romney was simply saying that there's no point in trying to convince the Obama marxist followers that capitalism works and marxism fails. They are going to vote for Obama no matter what he does or says. I respect the fact that he's not willing to lie to them (like Obama does) to capture their vote. He'd rather just focus on the rest of the voters.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 17, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Dumbass OP has been posting a thread a day about how Mitt has lost the election.
> 
> It's just a tactic.



Get back on your treadmill.  It's not a clothes rack.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 17, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > No. He was caught being a dick.
> ...



Very lame.


----------



## Wroberson (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank God I paid taxes one year.  $267.00.  
I'd hate feeling like was one of those 47% who have never paid taxes.
I've never had unemployment, welfare, government paid medical.
Given a grant.  Some years I didn't qualify for the tax stimulus that was out there.
I could really get all of that, but I don't want to be diagnosed as a diabetic.
I wonder if diabetics in my State know of this? 

People worrying over a 16 trillion dollar deficit should take a look and pay more 
attention to their own house that swimming underwater and the 10.K in credit card debit. 
Otherwise they are just adding to the problem later when the banks use up all the money
And the next President has to bail out the banks for the 7th time in the last 50 years.


----------



## 8537 (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Yes!  Just like that.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> 40,000 a year person with 2 kids who pays zero %?



40k and two kids you need pay something _to help build that_


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is Romney saying, "Let them Eat Cake"...


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 17, 2012)

President Obama    3.0

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Romney vs. Obama

President Obama     7.0            Governor Romney   0

RealClearPolitics - Obama & Romney: Favorable/Unfavorable

An improvement, Romney is not in negative territory at present.

President Obama     332        Governor Romney   206

RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map No Toss Ups

Not much change from June till now.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 17, 2012)

those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > 40,000 a year person with 2 kids who pays zero %?
> ...



They do. 

They pay Sales Taxes. 
They pay Social Security Taxes.
They pay Medicare Taxes
They pay State Income Taxes (if their state has one)
If they own a home, they pay property taxes. 

In fact, the reason why these people might actually end up paying nothing in income tax is because AFTER all those other taxes are deducted or accounted for on Schedule A, their deduction becomes bigger than the amount of income tax that was withheld.


----------



## Zander (Sep 17, 2012)

Mitt did it- he went out and spoke the truth- 47% of the households in the US pay ZERO in federal income tax. Gash darn it!! Obama's a lock now!! He simply can't lose!! All you liberals can stay at home on election day. It's already been decided by Mother Jones. Why bother to vote? Obama can't lose....everybody knows it!! So lean back in your recliner and kick off your shoes...sit back and watch PMSNBC and  laugh, knowing that there is simply no way Obama can lose!! 2010 was an aberration.......people like Obama.....really they do.....he's cool and stuff....


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The multi-millionaire who pays 14% has contempt and envy for the 40,000 a year person with 2 kids who pays zero %?
> 
> What a shit.
> 
> ...



You sound dumber by the minute. How much tinfoil do you have on your head right now, trying to hide from this huge conspiracy?!?! 

The fact is, Romney and the rest of us pay 55% or more of our entire income in taxes. It's just a fact that none of your lies can change.

Our salaries are taxed BEFORE we even get the money

What's left we use to purchase a home with then. Then they tax our money AGAIN by taxing the property we purchased with the post-taxed salary

What's left after those first two rounds, we use to live off of by purchasing necessitites (food, clothing, gas, etc.). And what do the dumbocrats do? They tax is a THIRD time, via sales tax.

Then, what little bit is left we have to invest since we won't have left for retirement now that government has taken it all. So what do dumbocrats do? Capital Gains taxes!!!

Our taxes taxes taxes are _taxed_. And at the end of the day, the lazy bum parasite like NYcarbineer lives off of us as government takes 55% of what we earn and hands it over to them.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2012)

Zander said:


> Mitt did it- he went out and spoke the truth- 47% of the households in the US pay ZERO in federal income tax. Gash darn it!! Obama's a lock now!! He simply can't lose!! All you liberals can stay at home on election day. It's already been decided by Mother Jones. Why bother to vote? Obama can't lose....everybody knows it!! So lean back in your recliner and kick off your shoes...sit back and watch PMSNBC and  laugh, knowing that there is simply no way Obama can lose!! 2010 was an aberration.......people like Obama.....really they do.....he's cool and stuff....



*That's vintage idiot liberal dumbocrat "logid" for you - the politician who tellls the truth is a lock to lose....?!?!?* Since dumbocrats lie about everything, they can't comprehend someone being honest. :cuckoo"


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

Got to have taxed income to get 14% cap gains.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 17, 2012)

> Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election



Yes, he did.  Just think of all the campaign ads team Obama can make out of that tape.

Romney is like a year-round Santa for Obama.  He just keeps on giving...


----------



## Peach (Sep 17, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Makes working tax payers want to vote for him.



HorseRADISH! It makes Americans with IQs above room temperature wonder how he got nominated by the party. And we thought Bush, (SAT 1205 from Andover) was less than brilliant. Romney seems to be competing to appear DUMBER than Dubya.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 17, 2012)

Bullshit.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Romney in a small landslide.


Small? Heck, half those unemployed people would love to have a job, no matter who created it, and Romney can do that better than Obama.

Mitt might have more than a small landslide. It may be a big one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yurt said:


> those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway



I think you miss the point.  A millionaire who made a fortune putting working folks out of jobs calling 47% of the country lazy when he thinks he's talking to other millionaires is just bad form.

I'm wondering how long the Obama people had this...


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The multi-millionaire who pays 14% has contempt and envy for the 40,000 a year person with 2 kids who pays zero %?
> 
> What a shit.
> 
> ...


I made less than 40K most of my life... raised two kids and put 'em throught college.

never once complained about how much others made... because really... what's the point?

If you bleeding hearts would spend half as much time worrying about how to make your own situations better, as you do worrying about how everyone else is doing, we'd all be a hell of a lot better off.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

Zander said:


> OMFG!!! Romney was caught being a, gasp, CONSERVATIVE!!!! OMFG!!!!!



OMFG!!! Romney is the new "CONSERVATIVE" poster boy!!!!
He does display well on everything about a party of , I say limitations of future growth........


----------



## Peach (Sep 17, 2012)

plant said:


> Hammer meet nail . Mitt the twit strikes again .



What has happened to him? In the primaries he could debate, quite well, Ron Paul, certainly an intelligent man, whether you agree with him or not. NOW he has morphed into Dan Quayle!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I know, you know, we are talking, as Romney, federal income tax.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

You know how you can tell Mitt is in real trouble... 

"The Poodle" is using the biggest fonts he can find.


----------



## rdean (Sep 17, 2012)

Yurt said:


> those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfdEtW5DCAk]Misinformed Redneck Voters Interviewed - YouTube[/ame]

You may want to reconsider that remark.


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway
> ...



Please explain to all of us how "putting working folks out of jobs" makes you a fortune?

Rominee the nominee put FAR more people to work than otherwise. 

This is just more of the same baseless class-envy bullshit.

BTW what do YOU do for a living?  How many people have YOU hired?


----------



## Locke11_21 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Romney already has trouble relating to the public and convincing people he cares about them. Now, he's been caught on video saying that nearly half the country consists of hopeless losers.



The truth hurts!  These people are losers who would rather freeload off of society.  They are part of the problem, not part of the solution.   So many people survived from this nations beginnings without socialists trying to buy votes with free handouts.   People survived before all these handouts and government holding their hands from cradle to grave, they can do it again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



But that's not the only tax that exists, that's the point...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 17, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so whats the difference Synth?....Obama is only talking to his side anyway....both of them are trying to just tell you what you want to hear anyway.....the sad part is there are  people out there on both sides who will eat up what they are saying and NEVER question anything....they are two pretty pathetic politicians and its a shame that this is what we have.......its getting worse every election....this Country needs a LEADER.....and we need one NOW.....and there aint one in sight....


----------



## Yurt (Sep 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway
> ...



no thanks.  i stand by my assertion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

Locke11_21 said:


> > Romney already has trouble relating to the public and convincing people he cares about them. Now, he's been caught on video saying that nearly half the country consists of hopeless losers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, besides the fact his numbers are waaay off, the point is that a lot of people who get some kind of government assistance do work jobs, do earn an income and do pay taxes.  

For instance, 40% of families that get Foodstamps have at least one family member who holds a job.  

Romney's comments show him to be mean-spirited, and that's the biggest problem the GOP has today.  It's not that people think Obama is wonderful, they really question whose side Romney is on... and it's probably not theirs.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Romney's comments show him to be mean-spirited, and that's the biggest problem the GOP has today.



Holy shit wanting people to be self-accountable is crazy mean spirited.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway
> ...



Hmm they appear to be of the same cloth?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g-U2-cAUMM&feature=related]Charles manson "I make the money, i roll the nickels" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sinjorri (Sep 17, 2012)

mitt   its over,   liberls dont have open minds.   end of thread.


----------



## plant (Sep 17, 2012)

Peach said:


> plant said:
> 
> 
> > Hammer meet nail . Mitt the twit strikes again .
> ...



You think Romney won the debates in the primaries ?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Sep 17, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then obamaturd caught telling putin that basically he will give putin what he wants when he is reelected is any different? Fire them both and elect goofy, he definitely is better then obamaturd.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 17, 2012)

Gee that ought to rank right up there with OBAMA at a secret donor meeting talking about the conservatives "bitterly clinging to their guns and Bibles".. 

Rare glimpses of the truth? Or just more election year horseshit?

It was Bush Jr. that raised that percentage of workers not paying any taxes by several digits. He didn't get any love for doing that did he? So screw them.. 

It's clearly morphing into Atlas Shrugged.. At a fairly rapid pace..


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Romney's comments show him to be mean-spirited, and that's the biggest problem the GOP has today.
> ...



Most people are... 

Romney is the guy who has destroyed the good paying jobs at AmPad and replaced them with minimum wage jobs at Staples and wondering why people go to the government to make ends meet.


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 17, 2012)

flacaltenn said:


> Gee that ought to rank right up there with OBAMA at a secret donor meeting talking about the conservatives "bitterly clinging to their guns and Bibles"..
> 
> Rare glimpses of the truth? Or just more election year horseshit?
> 
> ...



I see. Then you see yourself in the role of John Galt?


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> > > Romney already has trouble relating to the public and convincing people he cares about them. Now, he's been caught on video saying that nearly half the country consists of hopeless losers.
> ...



oooooo!  Don't say he's "mean spirited"!  Anything but "Mean spirited"!  "Mean Spirited" is the worst thing anyone can ever be accused of being!

Especially when the term is being used in the liberal indoctrinated sense... where "Mean-spirited" is anyone who says anything with which you don't totally agree.

And if you don't agree with everything I just said... well... YOU'RE JUST MEAN-SPIRITED!!!!


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Most people are...
> 
> Romney is the guy who has destroyed the good paying jobs at AmPad and replaced them with minimum wage jobs at Staples and wondering why people go to the government to make ends meet.



Yes its Romeny's fault.   Nobody games the entitlement system.  That is crazytown.


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


HORSESHIT.

IKE would be ashamed and disgusted at you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Most people are...
> ...



I'm sure people do. 

People game every system.  That means you reform the system.  

But the best reform is putting jobs ahead of profits.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Ike taxed the rich at a 93% top bracket and instituted the largest public works project in American history...   Stuff that would make you go batshit insane if Obama did them.


----------



## Peach (Sep 17, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Gee that ought to rank right up there with OBAMA at a secret donor meeting talking about the conservatives "bitterly clinging to their guns and Bibles"..
> ...



flat admits Romney is clueless about the percentage of Americans dependent on government aid, WHILE attacking Obama. Was some kind of  long lasting hallucinogen on the Republican primary ballots? Mitt seems to have fondled his long enough to scramble the marbles "upstairs".


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You're FULL of horseshit.

Profit is what creates JOBS.

Go back to school, junior.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> But the best reform is putting jobs ahead of profits.



How in the blue fuck do you have jobs without profits ?


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> Uh, wrong.  Obama was talking about people who are in a difficult position.



No, he wasn't. He was using the same liberal talking point, minus the mention of "gays".


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



No, what creates jobs is consumer demand.  Consumer demand comes from people having good paying jobs.  It's why we had our greatest prosperity when we had the highest level of unionization.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > But the best reform is putting jobs ahead of profits.
> ...



Where did I say there were "no profits".   

I said making sure everyone has a job is the best prosperity program there is... 

We had our greatest prosperity when the wealthy paid a high tax rate, we had a mostly unionized work force, CEO's only made about 10 times what line workers did, and the government spent a lot of money on infrastructure...


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mex said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Consumer demand drives profits ,,,profits drives jobs ....jobs drive income...income drives consumer demand.

Union, SCAB or otherwise.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 17, 2012)

> On the tape, Romney explains that his electoral strategy involves writing off nearly half the country as unmoveable Obama voters. As Romney explains, 47 percent of Americans "believe that they are victims." He laments: "I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."



Thats right, Mitt, those electoral grapes are sour. 



Yurt said:


> those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway



Yes, correct  which is why Romney is going to lose, he needs a good amount of that 47 percent to win. 



JoeB131 said:


> You know how you can tell Mitt is in real trouble...
> 
> "The Poodle" is using the biggest fonts he can find.



That's to help you understand better.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 17, 2012)

And David Corn makes a living releasing this junk?


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

The 53% who will vote for Romney agree with him.


LOL


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > those 47% wouldn't have voted for him anyway
> ...



Wuz just thinking about this video today. 

The problem is, rw's who post here are like these people. They really don't care about facts. They have even said, "anybody but Obama", proving, day after day, that they also don't give a flip about their own country. All they know or care about is getting rid of Obama -- Even if it's the worst thing for our country. And, they know it is.

So what if Mittens has said - yet again - that he is only for the 1% and that half of us can go pee up a rope? The rw's will buy another lottery ticket and fantasize that THEY are the close personal friends of Mitt and Ann's and that the rest of us are the "you people" Ann said would never get any more tax returns.

BTW, he STILL has not made public even one entire year of his sacred tax returns.

That''s okay though.

- cuz, he's not the black guy.

Damned rw's are happily selling out their own country and feeling smug about it.


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mex said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Dude.

That tax rate existed since the Truman Admin, and Ike was worried about the debt which is the ONLY reason he didn't lower taxes.  His administration suffered three recessions because of this, but he stuck to his guns.  Reducing the debt was important to him.

If you REALLY want to know about Ike's economic policy, learn a little bit about his advisors.  Do yourself (and the rest of us) a favor and Google "9 businessman and a plumber" and tell me how this philosophy compares even to today's conservatives.

I am a libertarian... I hate what the repuke party has become.  But this doesn't give you license to spew HORSESHIT about the repukes and hide behind an IKE avatar as if you know what you're talking about.

Facts is facts my friend.

Welcome to the debate.

BTW Look at the timestamps on this thread.  Took me about two minutes to completely refute everything you said.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 17, 2012)

whitehall said:


> And David Corn makes a living releasing this junk?



Oh gawd, listend to some Lou Dobbs tonight.

THAT man needs a brain transplant. 

No kidding. He's a dumb as -

Well, he's as dumb as the rest of fux AND those who are stupid enough to believe their shit.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2012)

*Today, Barack Obama lost the election...*


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mex said:
> ...



Actually, that's a Pink Floyd Avatar... 

But anyway... If Ike wasn't worried about the debt, he certainly wouldn't have invested hundreds of billions in the INterstate Highway program.  Nor would he have resisted calls in his own party to repudiate the policies of FDR and go back to a 1920's sort of non-regulating, no safety-net government.  

He also supported strong unions.  He supported advancements in Civil Rights. 

Compared to the hateful bunch in the GOP, blowing that dog whistle to the resentment of angry white males.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 17, 2012)

whitehall said:


> And David Corn makes a living releasing this junk?


Yes, David Corn makes a living telling the truth.


----------



## tjvh (Sep 17, 2012)

Isn't it sad that 47% of Americans are unmotivated bums living off the hard work of the other 53%. When Romney becomes President... I hope this gravy train is over.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't the OP say this everyday?  This should be said of Obama everyday but he's got a huge propaganda machine.


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mex said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I was talking about the words in your name/avatar regarding Ike.  

I happen to enjoy David Gilmore's stratocaster prowess, and as such have gained a modicum of respect for you.  

Nevertheless, don't make me pull out some of Ike's sentiments about unions when he was a general awaiting munitions when the unions were striking in '43 and 44.  

Don't re-write history my friend.

It's ok to respect IKE... just do it for the RIGHT reasons.  

You sound like a left wing lib who acts like a conservative to get more people to listen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





s0n.......you have the political IQ of a small soap dish.


THAT stuff from Romney is WINNING politics. You missed the point.........and not surprising at all from one of the 45%ers he's talking about. That is WINNING politics for the hearts and minds of the 5% to 8% that were bamboozled by Obama 4 years ago.

I was laughing my ass off listening to him talk on that vid..........all he needs to do for the next 50 days or so.............

Election model with 100% success rate for past 30 years predicts Romney victory | The Raw Story


----------



## The VOR (Sep 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnB0NZzl5HA&feature=player_embedded]Mitt Romney on Obama Voters - YouTube[/ame]

The nerve of this elitist asshole saying that half of the American people do not and never will take responsibility for themselves, and that he doesn't care about them.  How presidential.  This coming from someone who hides his money in tax havens throughout the world.

What a worthless piece of shit this guy is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 17, 2012)

skookerasbil continues to misread the center because he is a kook far over the righty extremist horizon.

The center generally is much more supportive of the under classes, and Mitt's sneering dismissal of those who need help is not going to go over well at all.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 17, 2012)

> There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right, there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it. That that's an entitlement. And the government should give it to them. And they will vote for this president no matter what&#8230;These are people who pay no income tax.



this shows his ignorance on the matter, because their is plenty of Rightwing voters who will vote for him who fall under the 47% he is talking about. 

What a foolish thing to just come out and state. 

Hell i've seen a poster and posters on here who state they will not vote for Obama and claim they are the poor.


> Romney went on: "[M]y job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."



But while the % is wrong, he is right about people who wont vote for him. He wont win their vote, but the same goes for Obama as well. Thats just redundant politics.


----------



## Peach (Sep 17, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> > There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right, there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it. That that's an entitlement. And the government should give it to them. And they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stating that FORTY SEVEN percent of Americans do not pay INCOME TAXES* and are dependent on government for everything is way beyond WRONG.


*Like the RWNs, Romney appears not to realize there are many, many taxes apart form income taxes. We know he avoids paying income tax when ever possible. Struggling by on 4 million instead of 5 million a year isn't his "style".


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> skookerasbil continues to misread the center because he is a kook far over the righty extremist horizon.
> 
> The center generally is much more supportive of the under classes, and Mitt's sneering dismissal of those who need help is not going to go over well at all.




another dummy...............

Every single poll by any polling company overwhelmingly shows people DONT want government in their faces. 65% of Democrats do......the hopelessly duped in this country. They are beyond help.

The clueless are still clueless. They dont get what happened in 2008. The country didnt swing left. The center was duped into thinking this fraud was a centrist uniter blah......blah. Independents dont forget when they get carjacked by a fraud. As we shall see in about 50 days..............

Election model with 100% success rate for past 30 years predicts Romney victory | The Raw Story


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 17, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> ...



no most of it plays to the 30 million or so Rush/hannity/fox news class of people who will vote for him regardless. It was mostly the normal talking points mixed in with some real truth. Calling half a nation moochers won't go over well at all. 

But he doesn't care because those votes are gone. He is right in that sense.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 17, 2012)

Peach said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > > There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right, there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it. That that's an entitlement. And the government should give it to them. And they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax.
> ...



of course its wrong, but he is mostly right in the sense they won't be voting for him. Of course his numbers are wrong. 

Had he said there is a Percentage of people in this nation who will never vote for me and pay no income taxes. He would be absolutely correct. 

He didnt.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 17, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Isn't it sad that 47% of Americans are unmotivated bums living off the hard work of the other 53%. When Romney becomes President... I hope this gravy train is over.



Interesting ... 

Out of all the elderly, children, handicapped (vets and otherwise), out of those who do not pay income tax, how many would identify themselves as pubs?

OR, do you idiot rw's really want us to believe that all elderly, children, handicapped are Ds?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> I was talking about the words in your name/avatar regarding Ike.
> 
> I happen to enjoy David Gilmore's stratocaster prowess, and as such have gained a modicum of respect for you.
> 
> ...



No, what I am is a conservative who realizes that I have nothing in common with the people Mitt Romney was talking truth to in that room.  

This is the best look at the "Real" Mitt Romney short of us getting footage of him in his Mormon Temple doing the Secret Handshake to get into the Celestial Heaven.  

As for Ike and Unions.. 


"You of organized labor and those who have gone before you in the union movement have helped make a unique contribution to the general welfare of the Republicthe development of the American philosophy of labor. This philosophy, if adopted globally, could bring about a world, prosperous, at peace, sharing the fruits of the earth with justice to all men. It would raise to freedom and prosperity hundreds of millions of men and womenand their childrenwho toil in slavery behind the Curtain."  - Dwight D. Eisenhower, Dec 5, 1955. 

Ruling Imagination: Law and Creativity » Blog Archive » Happy Labor Day! President Eisenhower on Unions.

There's a whole speech that follows that frankly, would get you tarred and feathered in today's REpublican Party.  

Incidently, I don't give unions a blank check. I think some things they do are kind of stupid..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 17, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



was that Dudley the Left Wing Racist talking or Dudley the Independent Racist?....


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

The republican party lost this election back in February.  The only thing they come up with with is collection of ignorant and arrogant wannabes.  The republican party knows they can't win, but the process of an election that makes the public feel better for the republican is what this is about.  Bring on the debates this is gonna be a good one.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2012)

Peach said:


> We know he avoids paying income tax when ever possible. Struggling by on 4 million instead of 5 million a year isn't his "style".



Actually, he knows there are parasites like _you_ who want to bilk him for all he's worth while he's putting in 16 hour days and your home on your fat ass (or should I say back) playing desperate housewife for anyone in the neighborhood willing to fuck your STD-infested ass...


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mex said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking about the words in your name/avatar regarding Ike.
> ...






Eisenhower Republican..........never have seen such a crock on this board in 3 years.


And s0n.......time to get another hobby. Sheeeeeeeeeeet...........20K posts in one year. Anybody with the political IQ of a handball can see you are a fraud.


Happy posting s0n..........go for 50K in two years. We'll all be real proud of ya!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2012)

Election model with 100% success rate for past 30 years predicts Romney victory | The Raw Story


yuk......yuk...........


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> The 53% who will vote for Romney agree with him.
> 
> 
> LOL



100% that agree with him will vote for him.  What's this 53%?  That's all they can get?


----------



## mex (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> mex said:
> 
> 
> > I was talking about the words in your name/avatar regarding Ike.
> ...


Some??? I was a Teamster for 22 years... I could talk to you for DAYS about them.

You aren't a conservative, if in this day and age you are supporting the unions.

That ain't gonna wash, my friend.  I'm sure you feel sorry for all those pooor poooooor chicago teachers who are starving to death on 77K for 9 months of work... willing to abandon the very same children who they are always FIRST to claim they support.... 

You ain't no conservative.  I been reading your posts.  Tell the truth and be proud of it!  

BTW didn't Ike invoke (gasp) Taft-Hartley in '59?  Think obama would do this?  Were you even around in 1959?

Just joshing with you.  One of the best guitar solos in history is the second reprise in Comfortably Numb.

Awesome work.


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Romney in a small landslide.



I can't tell if that's extremely moronic or subtly brilliant.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mex said:
> ...





Dude.........JoeB is the biggest phoney on the board. A social invalid who had to come in here as a fraud. Check out his post count in one year..........almost historical.


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> Romney is more correct than Obama was on his "God and religion" comment.



Well, that's definitely not the case.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> Some??? I was a Teamster for 22 years... I could talk to you for DAYS about them.
> 
> You aren't a conservative, if in this day and age you are supporting the unions.
> 
> ...



76K a year to deal with a room full of children?  Some with developmental problems, others with dispilinary problems.   

You know how I'd fix Chicago Education. Actually require the politicians to have their kids in the schools.   They don't.  They all send their kids to the parochials schools.  Betcha the teachers wouldn't need to go on strike to get timely textbook deliveries and get the heat switched on.  

Now, I think the CTU is wrong. They got most of what they wanted, they should go back to work.  Just my opinion.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 17, 2012)

Leweman said:


> Doesn't the OP say this everyday?  This should be said of Obama everyday but he's got a huge propaganda machine.



_"2. You blame the media. "
_


----------



## PredFan (Sep 17, 2012)

Shame that this day and age telling the truth will prevent you from getting elected.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm starting to get depressed, Romney entertainment will end November 6.  I am having tremendous difficulties finding a replacement channel for Romney for the future.  I do feel some efforts need to be put in place by the republicans to cover the shortfalls in the Entertainment Media.  I don't feel it's too early to be addressing these concerns for the future.  And I need more TeaParty stimulation to make it two more years to midterm.  That battshit crazies in the republican party are not performing to my satisfaction and need to be replaced with elevated contestants asap that can meet the expectations of the general public.  I feel I'm asking very little in exchange for a possible vote.


----------



## Polk (Sep 17, 2012)

8 of the 10 states with the highest percentage of non-payers went for McCain in 2008.
7 of the 10 states with the lowest percentage of non-payers went for Obama in 2008.

Who's depending on the mooch vote again?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2012)

this map might help


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> I'm starting to get depressed, Romney entertainment will end November 6.  I am having tremendous difficulties finding a replacement channel for Romney for the future.  I do feel some efforts need to be put in place by the republicans to cover the shortfalls in the Entertainment Media.  I don't feel it's too early to address these concerns for the future.  And I need more TeaParty stimulation to make it two more years to midterm.  That battshit crazies in the republican party are not performing to my satisfaction and need to be replaced with elevated contestants asap that can meet the expectations of the general public.  I feel I'm asking very little in exchange for a possible vote.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 17, 2012)

Election model with 100% success rate for past 30 years predicts Romney victory | The Raw Story


Every swinging dick is buying all the media hype with this election.............LMAO. Even FOX is full of shit touting the election is going to be a squeaker. Incumbents with under 50% in a crappy economy get blown out EVERY time.


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 17, 2012)

Mitt is probably the first candidate to have one of his sugar daddies travel with him.  Sheldon Adelson went along with Mitt to Israel, remember?  Sheldon was  keeping his eye on his "investment" and schooling him how to act toward the Israelis.  But the "conservative" voters don't care.  Gotta stop Obama from ruining the country.




NYcarbineer said:


> The multi-millionaire who pays 14% has contempt and envy for the 40,000 a year person with 2 kids who pays zero %?
> 
> What a shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 17, 2012)

In addition to alienating the very voters Romney needs to win, the governor has likely motivated Obama supporters who, although they weren&#8217;t going to vote for Romney, were planning on staying home Election Day. 

Now many are planning to vote.


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 17, 2012)

Are the  poorest states.  But they will continuously vote in Republican right to work and low tax politicians.  Talk about voting against your interests.



Care4all said:


> this map might help


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow.  This is a big fucking deal.

I wonder if Mitt realizes that a whole lot of active duty military are in that 47%?

Why does Mitt Romney hate the troops?


----------



## 8537 (Sep 17, 2012)

mex said:


> Just joshing with you.  One of the best guitar solos in history is the second reprise in Comfortably Numb.
> 
> Awesome work.



You're not helping me draw you as an ignorant rightwing con


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 17, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Wow.  This is a big fucking deal.
> 
> I wonder if Mitt realizes that a whole lot of active duty military are in that 47%?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney hate the troops?



Well, hes seen to it hes not going to be their C-in-C, so he must not hate them too much.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 17, 2012)

Embarrassed yet, reasonable and moderate republicans?


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to get depressed, Romney entertainment will end November 6.  I am having tremendous difficulties finding a replacement channel for Romney for the future.  I do feel some efforts need to be put in place by the republicans to cover the shortfalls in the Entertainment Media.  I don't feel it's too early to address these concerns for the future.  And I need more TeaParty stimulation to make it two more years to midterm.  That battshit crazies in the republican party are not performing to my satisfaction and need to be replaced with elevated contestants asap that can meet the expectations of the general public.  I feel I'm asking very little in exchange for a possible vote.



please come back nov 7 so i can see you cry


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Embarrassed yet, reasonable and moderate republicans?



 no! so


----------



## Peach (Sep 17, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Embarrassed yet, reasonable and moderate republicans?



The few that remain are now in UNDISCLOSED locations it appears. Rational thought is a disqualification for current party membership. Bachmann drew up a test, anybody that could make sense of her gibberish was IN, those who asked, "WHAT IS THIS SCRIBBLING"? were denied membership. CONs confuse good IQ scores with golf scores. To them the LOWER the better.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just when you thought there was no one else he could alienate....


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Conservadude (Sep 17, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Makes working tax payers want to vote for him.



Even more so than before.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not pro-Romney, and I will vote for Obama mainly to avoid further right-wing appointments to the Supreme Court, but I don't find this "secret recording" to be in any way "revealing" or detrimental to the Romney campaign.  In fact it seems simply to clarify his position and solidify his connection to those self-defeating right-wing zealots who will vote for him because there are none so blind as they who will not see.

Obama is not a good President.  And I doubt he will be any better in a second term than he was in his first term.  But he won't be the kind of disaster for the middle class that Romney will surely be.  

Hopefully there will be better choices in 2016, but for now the best we can hope to do is plug the hole with Obama and stay afloat.  Because if Romney is elected he will replace every retiring Supreme Court Justice with another radical right-winger and if that happens we are very likely to see a return of the Robber Baron era by 2016, along with another Great Depression, the ruinous privatization of Social Security and Medicare, the end of the 40 hour work week and every other benefit won by blood, sweat and tears since the late 1930s.  

And anyone who doesn't think it can happen is a goddam fool.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

Peach said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Embarrassed yet, reasonable and moderate republicans?
> ...



  ​


----------



## MikeK (Sep 17, 2012)

Peach said:


> Stating that FORTY SEVEN percent of Americans do not pay INCOME TAXES* and are dependent on government for everything is way beyond WRONG.
> 
> 
> *Like the RWNs, Romney appears not to realize there are many, many taxes apart form income taxes. We know he avoids paying income tax when ever possible. Struggling by on 4 million instead of 5 million a year isn't his "style".


Romney is a boldface liar.  His entire platform is structured on fabricated premises.  Unfortunately a large percentage of American voters are either too ignorant to understand what Romney represents or they are sufficiently weak-minded as to be effectively brainwashed by right-wing propaganda.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Shame that this day and age telling the truth will prevent you from getting elected.



Well, it helps to get the facts right... 

Unless Mitt really does think 47% of the country is on "Welfare".


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Wow.  This is a big fucking deal.
> 
> I wonder if Mitt realizes that a whole lot of active duty military are in that 47%?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney hate the troops?



So are 16 million senior citizens.

As is Mitt Romney himself.

I would love for someone to ask him if he meant the military, the seniors or the people that earn their income playing the market.

And if he didn't, who exactly did he mean.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


>


I owe you a rep.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 18, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


>


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> I'm not pro-Romney, and I will vote for Obama mainly to avoid further right-wing appointments to the Supreme Court, but I don't find this "secret recording" to be in any way "revealing" or detrimental to the Romney campaign.  In fact it seems simply to clarify his position and solidify his connection to those self-defeating right-wing zealots who will vote for him because there are none so blind as they who will not see.
> 
> Obama is not a good President.  And I doubt he will be any better in a second term than he was in his first term.  But he won't be the kind of disaster for the middle class that Romney will surely be.
> 
> ...



so we dont have to worry about Obama appointing some radical Left Wingers?......one extreme to the next.....great trade off....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Stating that FORTY SEVEN percent of Americans do not pay INCOME TAXES* and are dependent on government for everything is way beyond WRONG.
> ...



you can say the same thing about all those brainwashed by Left-Wing propaganda......let me guess which ass you have your tongue in....


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

Zander said:


> Mitt did it- he went out and spoke the truth- 47% of the households in the US pay ZERO in federal income tax. Gash darn it!! Obama's a lock now!! He simply can't lose!! All you liberals can stay at home on election day. It's already been decided by Mother Jones. Why bother to vote? Obama can't lose....everybody knows it!! So lean back in your recliner and kick off your shoes...sit back and watch PMSNBC and  laugh, knowing that there is simply no way Obama can lose!! 2010 was an aberration.......people like Obama.....really they do.....he's cool and stuff....



right lugnuts


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

47% of the people don't pay taxes.   obama's entire strategy since he parked his ass in the presidential chair has been to increase government  dependency.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Calling out 47% of Americans as scofflaws and neer-do-wells is a sign of someone with extremely poor judgment, a lack of empthy and in this case self righteous arrogance.  The right has characterized Obama as an elitist - Romney's words characterize him as such better than any partisan Democrat could.

There are reasons why 47% or so of Americans do not pay income tax and no one who pays income tax would trade places with them.  Yet the party who holds the poor and working poor in such disdain is also the party which opposes a federal minimum wage, opposes universal preventative health care and scorns public education.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it all started with his capping on Obama for the embassey attack.


This one is going to polish him off.

They have over an hour of tape.

they are going to dribble it out a little at a time for the rest of the campaign,


Mitt already was floundering and now it will be a real blowout and some Rs in the house and senate will be gone too.


This country is about to have sane leadership for a couple of years.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

If obama wins, we have no choice but a military junta which is already in the works.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



dear fucking idiot,


You are the ones who hate science, teachers, smart people, history and facts.


You depend on fox news for your whole belief system.

That and people who were so fucking crazy even fox kicked them to the curb.


Its you who live in an alternate universe to reality


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2012)

No such "junta" is in the works excpet in the misworking of your scrambled brain.



Katzndogz said:


> If obama wins, we have no choice but a military junta which is already in the works.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If obama wins, we have no choice but a military junta which is already in the works.



Please add a bit more detail.

PS  I suggest you change your 'name' from katzndogz to Arnold Burr, after the infamouus Aaron and Bendict.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If obama wins, we have no choice but a military junta which is already in the works.
> ...



So far, two plots in the military against this failed regime have been exposed and the plotters arrested.   You don't think these are the only ones, do you?  Or the only ones that will ever be.   There are topics on this very board about the subject.  Look around.


----------



## peach174 (Sep 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




There are 33 million registered republicans and 1.5 million people who watch Fox news of which that groups is Cons, Mods and Dem's.

A study by the Pew Research Center for the People & the Press, which found that Fox News' audience is more balanced along party lines than either CNN's or MSNBC's.

The study found that 51% of CNN's regular viewers are Democrats, compared to 18% Republicans. Fox News' audience leans Republican but is more balanced overall, with 39% of regular viewers declaring themselves Republicans compared to 33% declaring themselves Democrats. MSNBC's regular audience is 45% Democrat and 18% Republican.

So who is more brainwashed?
It is the Dem's who do not watch a variety of news outlets. Who are so biased against Fox News and always believe the lies that are told to them about Fox and the far left Dem's in their party.

The left keep saying that everyone that is conservative watches Fox News. If that were true then fox should have over 33 million viewer's not 1.5 million.


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 18, 2012)

*No, Romney didnt just lose the election*


No, Romney didn&#8217;t just lose the election « Hot Air


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

In back to back weeks Mitt Romney has destroyed his presidential aspirations

Last week he blew away his foreign policy credentials
This week he called working Americans who use tax deductions leeches while he defends tax breaks for billionaires

Thurston Howell III for President 2012


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2012)

Like Specialist Burr, and Private Arnold, and Recruit Katzndogz are going to do anything of signficance other than go to jail for the rest of their lives?



Katzndogz said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

It might be that obama's appearance on David Letterman when our nation is in crisis that might lose him the election.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 18, 2012)

Seniors mostly don't pay income taxes.
Students mostly don't pay income taxes.
Military serving in a war zone mostly don't pay income taxes.
Veterans on disability mostly don't pay income taxes.
The ultra richmostly don't pay income taxes.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE....the 47% is SIMPLY ANOTHER LIE....

the lower income people pay federal payroll taxes on ALL of their incomes of which the social security surplus tax is used in the budget to mask the federal deficit, of which income taxes should be paying for....  the lower 50% of individuals also pay the bulk of federal gasoline taxes and cigarette taxes...by sheer numbers alone, and these are also federal taxes collected to pay for the federal budget.  Then you add in the corporate income taxes of which the lower 50% of income earners pay every time they purchase something, and other federal excise taxes collected to pay for the federal budget, the lower 50% pays about 15% of their incomes in federal taxes going towards the federal budget, even with paying zero in income taxes....NOTE! federal income taxes collected contributeS ONLY about 30% of the revenues paying for the federal outlays/spending in the federal budget.

in addition to this, look at the chart below and look at what percentage of higher income people that pay NO INCOME TAXES...yet this scumbag and the rest of you extremely ignorant people keep touting the lie your masters have told you to say....another sad day indeed....

over 6,600,000 individuals who pay n0 federal income taxes make OVER 50,000 a year.....over 770, 000 people who pay no federal income taxes earned over $100,000 each....
over 124,000 people earning over $200,000 a year each payed zero in federal income taxes....

over 24000 people that earned from $500,000 to $1,000,000 PLUS paid zero in federal income taxes.... 

ARE these the 'lowlife moochers'' Romney was talking about?

and you guys bitch and moan about the 34 million people who earn less than $20,000 a year not paying any federal income taxes, of which 15 million earn less than $10k a year???

I will never understand you.....


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  This is a big fucking deal.
> ...



Florida a swing state is on the top ten list of states who have a greater % of people who don't pay income tax. 

In a sense Mittens just talked himself out of florida.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Are we sure Romney isn't in the 47%....he doesn't seem to want to release his tax records.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 18, 2012)

> In fact, while Romney seemed to say that the president will draw most of his support from those who pay no income taxes, a Tax Foundation map highlighting the 10 states with the highest percentages of "non-payers" shows most are Republican territories:
> 
> -- Alabama
> 
> ...



Romney's Wrong and Right About the '47 Percent' | KUT News

Red states..people RED STATES


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 18, 2012)

and fuck this dude Mittens who paid 10% on 20 million earned in 2010.
He has balls to talk about taxes at all. 
I paid 13% on 10k.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2012)

I will add to Care4All's informative message (above) the fact that any citizen whose income is low enough to be exempt from taxation is already impoverished.  To reduce that individual's income further by taxing it would qualify him/her for welfare or drive them into the homeless and destitute category.  

What those ignorant and thoughtless right-wingers who complain about this increasing category of the borderline destitute need to understand is the vast majority of *these unfortunates were earning living wages before Ronald Reagan's "trickle-down" scam was introduced in the early 1980s.*  Since then the average income has remained stagnant, or has been reduced, or has been entirely eliminated, or their jobs have been exported, by the schemes and maneuverings which have transferred the bulk of the Nation's wealth to the upper four percent category which has become a shadow government via bribery of the Congress.  

Without the expedient forms of government assistance these formerly independent American workers are receiving to barely sustain them (food stamps, etc.) a situation worse than that which existed during the Great Depression, massive homeless populations, etc., would quickly emerge, a situation which violent revolutions are made of.  So the bottom line is the "Supply Side" economics scam and its offspring have imposed a burden on our society which, one way or another, government will be paying for.  

So the right wing can choose which way they prefer the money be spent.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

A progressive tax system is based on your financial capabilities and needs

Your primary focus as a citizen should be supporting your family with food, shelter, healthcare, education ...basic necessities of life

If you are working and barely make enough to provide these things to your family, you are not expected to add the burden of federal taxes

However, if you have a large financial safety net...you are expected to pay more


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

what a shame the majority of those polled AGREED with Romney's statement



that darn fat lady ain't singing just yet...but it's fun to watch the left get their hopes so high


snip:
*CNBC And Yahoo Finance Readers REALLY Liked Mitt Romney's Comments*

poll at site



Joe Weisenthal|Sep. 18, 2012, 1:58 PM|1,887|7


Read more: CNBC And Yahoo Finance Readers REALLY Liked Mitt Romney's Comments - Business Insider


----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> what a shame the majority of those polled AGREED with Romney's statement
> 
> [...]


That's the consequence of an ignorant, _dumbed-down_ populace, a significant percentage of whom have been brainwashed by television and such right-wing propagandists as Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, O'Reilly, Levin, et al.  

The situation here in America is such that another Hitler could easily rise to power.  Bush couldn't do it because he is simply too stupid.  Romney can't do it because he is about as  charismatic as Daisy Duck.  But the politically ignorant, uninformed, selfishly mean-spirited mentality that marches to the right-wing drummers in contemporary America is essentially no different from that which rallied and raised its right arms to Adolf Hitler.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie,

Do you have a federal income tax burden?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > what a shame the majority of those polled AGREED with Romney's statement
> ...



good grief..all that huh


----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


How do you think it comes about?  Or maybe you think recent history is fiction.  

Keep one thing in mind; the German people of that era were no less civilized and no less intellectually developed than are today's Americans -- in fact some would say they were more civilized and intelligent.  

In Germany the demagogue directed the anger of the economically depressed public at such factions as communists, homosexuals, and Jews.  Today we are hearing a presidential candidate directing anger toward the poor and disenfranchised.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2012)

Romeny is being taken out of context


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 18, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *
> 
> 
> This is an utter disaster for Romney.
> ...


*

Oh I doubt it.  My guess is that 53% of the population agree with him.  I know I sure as hell do*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2012)

And some to the far right aim at the immigrant, the Jew, the Mexican, and the African American, and the Muslim.



MikeK said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2012)

Jake joins the Dem chorus in taking Romney's remarks out of context.



JakeStarkey said:


> And some to the far right aim at the immigrant, the Jew, the Mexican, and the African American, and the Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2012)

It is the Good Guy's chorus of True Americans that condemns both the far right and the far left when they do it.  You know, Frank, we have a lot of scum bags in our far right that we are going to have to purge (NDAA?) when Romney is elected, along with terrorists of our far left.


----------



## Peach (Sep 18, 2012)

TODAY, he said people WANT to pay taxes, which opens the question of his Cayman Island accounts, and CONs here who implode at the thought of paying MONEY to live in greatest nation on earth.*

*God help us if we need THEIR blood.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 18, 2012)

Peach said:


> TODAY, he said people WANT to pay taxes, which opens the question of his Cayman Island accounts, and CONs here who implode at the thought of paying MONEY to live in greatest nation on earth.*
> 
> *God help us if we need THEIR blood.



*I *want to pay taxes.  Now I want to pay low taxes but I definitely want to pay taxes because I sure as hell would rather be a tax payer than a tax receiver.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

80% of that 47% Romney referred to are people with JOBS, or they're seniors.

I doubt they appreciate Romney's attack on them.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

A low to moderate income working person, with dependents, pays no income taxes because of Republican tax policy.

Now the Republicans are treating these people as freeloaders.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> 80% of that 47% Romney referred to are people with JOBS, or they're seniors.
> 
> I doubt they appreciate Romney's attack on them.



you people just pull numbers from your butts?
and so what SOME have jobs, they still pay NO FEDERAL INCOME taxes and collect some form of WELFARE off the backs of PEOPLE who do pay


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie, you are talking moronically.

Seniors collect SSN, which they PAID into as they also PAID into medicare.

That IS NOT welfare.

What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> And some to the far right aim at the immigrant, the Jew, the Mexican, and the African American, and the Muslim.


Quite right.  What it distills to is a great many politically unsophisticated but angry and aggressive people who are looking for a direction in which to discharge their hostility.  And Romney has presented them with a category which broadly, and subtly, encompasses each of the sub-categories you've indicated.  

He has deftly and tactfully pointed a finger at the category which he tacitly implies is responsible for America's problems -- and I'm getting whiff of Karl Rove behind the drapes.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



*You can easily "make ends meet" working a minimum wage job. You just can't be an entitled asshole communist who thinks he should work like a 17 year old, but live a lifestyle like Bill Gates. And therein lies the problem with you parasites...*


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



It comes about *because assholes just like you *think that "personality" is what makes leadership. So instead of a qualified candidate like Mitt Romney, *assholes just like you *vote in a Hitler or Obama (because of their "personality"), and BAM! You wake up in Nazi, Germany. *Thanks for being one of the fucking assholes voting on personality, you ignorant fuck...*


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Ahh the frustration is starting to creep in...we have the "Hitler" card being played by the desperate, depressed, impotent right wing loonies.  

*I LOVE IT!!!!






​*


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I think it all started with his capping on Obama for the embassey attack.
> 
> 
> This one is going to polish him off.
> ...



So lets see if we can get this straight...

LiesMatter believes that Romney will lose the election for "capping on Obama", while Obama let Americans die in a horrific death?  Mmmm.... Romney is vilified for "capping on Obama" but Obama is responsible for very real, very horrific deaths of Americans.

LiesMatter believes that Romney will lose the election for stating the truth - that there is a portion of parasites that will pledge their undying allegiance to Obama in exchange for Obama handouts, and so there is no point in Romney even wasting his time trying to convince them to vote for him. Meanwhile, Obama - in 3 years - has added 51% of the total national debt that had taken 235 years to accumulate. He's made unemployment skyrocket, gas prices skyrocket, the debt skyrocket, and people on foodstamps skyrocket.

So essentially, what we see is: *Romney's words vs. Obama's record of failure *(dead Americans, destitute American's, etc.). *Gee, what ever will the American people do?* I mean, I know those words from Romney were "harsh", but then again, the brutal deaths of Americans that Obama hung out to dry was exactly "gentle"... Perhaps, since LiesMatters is not very educated and thus reading challenged, a picture is in order:


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

Dot Com said:


>



Maybe being plastered like that all of the time explains this:


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Uhhh... in case you didn't notice stupid - it was MikeK above who brought up *GERMANY*. 

Man, it is astounding how incapable of reading the idiot liberal dumbocrats are... 

Don't let those facts smack you in the face, stupid... They are a bitch, aren't they?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



You brought up Hitler in some vain attempt to cast aspersions on our President.  You failed, as always.  You should be used to it by now beeotch.  

Romney is circling the drain.  Pizzes you off don't it?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



he's a flametard. From the git go he's been flaming in all his posts. :yawn:


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


>



Bump!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



He's one of those guys who thinks the more profanity he uses the more intimidating he can be.  As if he's going to do anything about it.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well, considering Romney is going to win in a landslide, I've never been _less_ pissed. But looks like you might have your panties in a bunch about NObama next year...!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> He's one of those guys who thinks the more profanity he uses the more intimidating he can be.  As if he's going to do anything about it.



Oh yeah - your panties are definitely in a bunch about Obama going home for good in a couple of months! 

Aww... is the poor little parasite about to lose his socialist gravy train? We're all shedding tears for you parasite


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Again, it was MikeK who brought up Hitler's Germany. Everyone can see it in black and white and still you're trying to convince everyone of your lie? Man, you're like Bill Clinton!


----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*
If you agree with Romney's denouncement of and disengagement from those who have fallen onto hard times it follows that you would approve of his withdrawal of all financial aid to the poor and allow them to slide all the way into homeless and destitute poverty.  That will add many more millions to our already swollen homeless and destitute population, which eventually will lead to a dramatic increase in the crime rate, which will result in increased need for police protection and prison space, both of which which are extremely costly.  So you can pay at one end or at the other.    

Since you agree with Romney, whose announced intention is to ignore the poor, can you suggest some way to avoid the obvious and unavoidable consequence laid out above?  

The poor are not going to just disappear because Romney turns away from them.  There will be increasing millions of them living on the streets.  And they will be hungry.  And pissed off.*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



here we go.....now im a Republican again.....last week a Righty called me a Libturd.....what i find amazing is how you lie your way through these threads and say you dont.....ill tell you what....lets play your fucking game "truth"....you show me a post were i said i hate any one of these.....* science, teachers, smart people, history and facts*........and then show me where i ever even hinted at watching Fox News......you said it you fucking liar....now back it up or go play with your fucking Dildo....


----------



## Maple (Sep 18, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOL, Again another underinformed voter. Let me educate you, 47% of Americans do not pay any Federal Income tax, they may pay state and local taxes but not federal income taxes. Of that 47% there are maybe 20-25% who would rather that YOU paid for all of their needs. It's not that they can't work, it;s that they won't as long as "you" are paying. You know people like this, you have to or you live in a cave. They know how to work the system, they make a full time job out of working the system. NO, these people will not vote for Romney as he will make these ABLE BODIED people EARN IT.  Of course, EARNING IT, might very well be a foriegn concept to you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



your wasting your time Peach with this lying sack of pus....she is so brainwashed she even makes Dean look sane....and thats saying something....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > what a shame the majority of those polled AGREED with Romney's statement
> ...



do you think Obama can do it?.....you left him out.....


----------



## Maple (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


*

Disengagement, that's a big word for such an underinformed voter to be making. Did you know that Romney gave away all of his inheritance to charity? Did you know that he took no income for his tenure as Governor, did you also know that he took no money for his brilliant turn-around of the winter olympics in 2002? I didn't think so. Did you also know that your benevolent President, ( Obama) has yet to send a dime of his millions to help his brother who lives in a tar paper shack in Kenya? See 2016, and get informed, his brother who looks a lot like Obama is interviewed in this documentary.

There already are increasing millions of the poor living on the streets because of Obama's economic policies.*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> It is the Good Guy's chorus of True Americans that condemns both the far right and the far left when they do it.  You know, Frank, we have a lot of scum bags in our far right that we are going to have to purge (NDAA?) when Romney is elected, along with terrorists of our far left.



come on Jake.....you know there are no bad guys on the Left....ask Dean and "Truth"....they will tell you.....


----------



## P@triot (Sep 18, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeK said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And some to the far right aim at the immigrant, the Jew, the Mexican, and the African American, and the Muslim.
> ...



and to top it off we have a President who said to a group of Latinos out here...."Republicans....(which im sure includes many of those Seniors your talking about) are your enemies"......when we all know,to the great majority of Republicans, they are not.....what a choice we have.....an out of touch rich guy and a divider.....


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Maple said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> ...


wasn't the report on 47% of individuals owing no income taxes for the people who WORK for a living or worked for a living if retired seniors, and file income taxes with the irs?

so what and whom are you Whining about?  sheesh....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Rotti.....i think you just made Meatball Mikes Dead to me list....


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He's one of those guys who thinks the more profanity he uses the more intimidating he can be.  As if he's going to do anything about it.
> ...



Really?

How about this.  A friendly bet bitch.

Obama wins, you stop posting.
Romney wins, I stop posting.

Not scared are you dickweed?

Lets bet.

I'm sure you'll back off....typical GOP pussy.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

WHY is it that you all defend Romney for taking and using every loophole or tax write off or tax credit that was within the law to lower his tax obligation, while putting down and belittling those in the lower  incomes for doing the same?

can any of you explain that to me?


----------



## CBaker (Sep 18, 2012)

Earlier this evening Ed had a vote if Romney should apologize for his comments.  So naturally I voted, but the vote could only be cast yes/no.

I did vote yes, but honestly, I wanted to vote no. *Only*, because if, and that is a BIG IF, Romney did apologize it would not be sincere. He would be talking without saying anything. An apology that is insincere is nothing.

Our Mr. Romney needs to only continue what he is doing and live in that place that is somewhere over the rainbow, where he remains out of touch with the real world.

Sincerely,
Cindy Baker
Texas ...(soon to be a Blue State,I hope)


----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2012)

Maple said:


> Again another underinformed voter. Let me educate you, 47% of Americans do not pay any Federal Income tax, they may pay state and local taxes but not federal income taxes. Of that 47% there are maybe 20-25% who would rather that YOU paid for all of their needs. It's not that they can't work, it;s that they won't as long as "you" are paying. You know people like this, you have to or you live in a cave. They know how to work the system, they make a full time job out of working the system. NO, these people will not vote for Romney as he will make these ABLE BODIED people EARN IT.  Of course, EARNING IT, might very well be a foriegn concept to you.


You are talking about the ever-present "ten percent."  But for one reason or other you prefer to believe every one of your fellow citizens who have come to rely on government assistance (food stamps, etc.) to make it from day to day are "working the system" and prefer living that way to working.  But you are ignoring events of the recent past, such as the crimes of Wall Street manipulators who have looted pension systems, the bankers who have made millions homeless through sub-prime mortgage scams, and corporations which have exported jobs and caused the stagnation of wages for the past three decades.  These are the main causes of the current financial crisis which has impoverished those millions of your fellow citizens whom you denounce as slackers.  These people are not "ten percenters."  They wish to lead productive, dignified lives, but there are no jobs for them.   

They are victims of the crime of the century.  The looting of the American economy.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 18, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



thats getting kinda drastic dont you think Candy?.......how about just for a few weeks.....like yas or hate yas we need both of yas here..........


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



Hey Harry, 

I have the same bet with 3 other posters so....._in for a penny_.....Hey if he wants to hedge his bets, I'll be willing to listen to alternatives such as just his sig line vs. my entire posting privileges.  Thats how confident I am.  I wonder how confident he is.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

mex said:


> telling it like it is takes balls... something obama will never have.
> 
> You lefties kill me.
> 
> ...



Telling it like it is? FALSE...

If there is a citizenry on this planet that does NOT have an entitlement mentality, it is the American people. What Romney said is a gross insult and reveals a dangerous mindset. He reeks of contempt for middle class working people and the poor.

Federal budget and Census data show that, in 2010, 91 percent of the benefit dollars from entitlement and other mandatory programs went to the elderly (people 65 and over), the seriously disabled, and members of working households.  People who are neither elderly nor disabled &#8212; and do not live in a working household &#8212; received only 9 percent of the benefits. 

Moreover, the vast bulk of that 9 percent goes for medical care, unemployment insurance benefits (which individuals must have a significant work history to receive), Social Security survivor benefits for the children and spouses of deceased workers, and Social Security benefits for retirees between ages 62 and 64.  Seven out of the 9 percentage points go for one of these four purposes.

80 percent of the workforce has seen their wages decline in real terms over the last quarter-century, and the average household has seen 40 percent of its wealth disappear during the Great Recession. Through it all, families never asked for a handout from anyone, especially Washington. They were left to go on their own, working harder, squeezing nickels, and taking care of themselves. But their economic boats have been taking on water for years, and now the crisis has swamped millions of middle class families. ref ref


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2012)

They are both dividers.



Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> They are both dividers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karl Rove behind the drapes? When does Mitt Romney take personal responsibility for what HE SAYS? I warned you Jake, the Paul Ryan choice as VP was the canary in the mineshaft. Romney has no intention of dragging the GOP to the center. He is wallowing in the cesspool of what the GOP is and has become in this country. 

And as for President Obama's comments to Latinos. What do you think he should say? The people who want to deport you, profile and pull you over because of your heritage, and vehemently support white supremacist despots like Joe Arpaio are your friends? 

It amazes me how ignorant people are who believe Latinos don't know what is going on, and should just believe the bullshit words and ignore the actions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2012)

You can duck all you want, lefty luke, both candidates are dividers.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Other than write off the 47% as a group that is not going to vote for him anyway, what has Romney proposed that is going to reduce that 47% to a point where people have disposable income that can be taxed?

Now I know that conservatives just say..."Tax them whether they can afford it or not", but Romney is not that stupid. The key to the 47% is not that these people are on welfare but that they are working, working hard and not seeing the fruit of their labor. If you work 40 hours a week, struggle to pay the rent, groceries, a ten year old car, insurance and god forbid, someone in your family gets sick ...there is not much left over to tax

We need to go back to investing in our middle class. Provide low cost education, low cost healthcare, affordable housing, jobs training, child care....all to help people get out of that 47%


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> mex said:
> 
> 
> > telling it like it is takes balls... something obama will never have.
> ...


*
f there is a citizenry on this planet that does NOT have an entitlement mentality, it is the American people*

you havent been to California i see.....not all....but there are Legions out here with that Mentality.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> They are both dividers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and they are both just preaching to their own choirs.....


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You can duck all you want, lefty luke, both candidates are dividers.



Fine Jake, they are both dividers. But your candidate just 'divided' you into a group of citizens he loathes and sees as parasites. You lost all credibility and now you have lost all self respect.

Really sad Jake.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They are both dividers.
> ...


*Obama's comments to Latinos. What do you think he should say? *

a "leader"....does not divide his people....and that is just what he did at that moment....you dont think the Latino Activist took that and ran with it?......he should have said there are SOME in this Country.....there are MANY Republicans who are not the enemy of Latinos ..........and if your too stupid to figure that out then i dont know what to tell you.........

*It amazes me how ignorant people are who believe Latinos don't know what is going on, 
*

it amazes me how ignorant people are who think Latinos buy the Democratic bullshit .......they know when they are being used....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What Latinos want above all else is to be respected

They don't want to be stopped and asked for papers
They don't want to be singled out because of the language they speak
They don't want their legal status to be constantly challenged
They want their culture to be respected

Republican bills on immigration, English as an official language, documentation are all directed at the Hispanic population. It wins votes with the radical right but loses big with the hispanic population


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



All that's necessary for the forces of evil to win in the world is for enough good men to do nothing.
Edmund Burke

REALLY? Bring the Republicans denouncing SB170, Arizona's racial profiling law written by Russell Pearce who called for the renewal of a 1950's immigration enforcement program, Operation Wetback, that deported or encouraged to deport 1.3 million illegal immigrants in less than a year. 

The same Pearce who endorsed  J. T. Ready for Mesa City Council in 2006 and appeared with him at several rallies. In 2004 Pearce was photographed attending Ready's baptism into The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church). Church documents reveal that Pearce ordained Ready into the LDS priesthood. Pearce has since claimed he was unaware of Ready's neo-Nazi affiliations at the time he made the endorsement.










And bring the Republicans denouncing Sheriff Joe Arpaio who engaged in widespread, violent and demeaning mistreatment of Latino residents of Maricopa County, often targeting individuals solely because of their race.






Otherwise, you are just spewing WORDS and bullshit.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*What Latinos want above all else is to be respected*

many out here dont think the Democratic party respects them RW.....do you think they are that stupid?.....they know they just want their votes.....and many look at the Democrats as the lesser of two evils.....like i have said before.....Republicans tell them what they think to their faces.....Democrats wait until they leave the room....they understand this very nicely....
* English as an official language*
if you knew how many American born Latinos cant stand the fact that many of their "Brethren" come here and dont want to learn English......you might have a different opinion on that.....and if you think the American born ones are gung-ho for ILLEGAL Immigration.....think again.....i find some of them to be more Right Wing on that then Right Wingers....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



sure i am.....i live and work among these people......my neighborhood is pretty dam much Latino.....how about you?.....these people know who their friends are....they know what a redneck is.....they know not ALL Republicans are like the people you describe......how come you dont know?.....are you one of the clueless out there?........so in other words your just spewing more Democratic WORDS and bullshit.......


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I think many Republicans have a sane perspective on the Hispanic population and issues. Hispanics as a rule are hard working, religious....dare I say? Conservative

However, there is an ugly underbelly to the party that looks at Hispanics as a bunch of brown interlopers who do not speak the language and are taking their jobs. This is the constituency that English as an official language laws are written, the group that encourages random stops for papers the group that hates open displays of Hispanic culture

In pandering to this element of the party, Republicans are chasing away a voting block that would otherwise be voting Republican


----------



## Zander (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think many Democrats have a sane perspective on the American population and issues. Americans as a rule are hard working, religious...dare I say? Conservative

However, there is an ugly underbelly to the Democrat party that looks at all Americans as a bunch of victims that are too stupid for words.  This is the constituency that believes in wealth redistribution, Socialism, Open borders, complete disarmament, Appeasement, surrender, and free abortion up to the moment of conception. 

In pandering to this element of the party, Democrats are chasing away a voting block that would otherwise could be collecting a government handout.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 19, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...


We noticed stupid - it has a Rottweiler for a username and avatar.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Couldn't find any huh? 

Yes, the Latino population know who their friends are. Liberals like me who are outraged by the draconian racist profiling laws like SB 170 and appalled by inhuman slime like Joe Arpaio. Not the people who say they are their friend, but won't speak out or fight for THEIR human rights.

And the Latino population knows that a Democrat would never author a bill like SB 170 or support a slime ball like Arpaio.

It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
Albert Camus


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


* the group that hates open displays of Hispanic culture*
I dont see that out here at all.....but then out here Mexican culture is nothing new......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*Couldn't find any huh? *

probably because i aint a Republican you dumbass and can care less about them.....
*
 Not the people who say they are their friend, but won't speak out or fight for THEIR human rights.
*

which includes MANY Democrats......you know the kind that get up there and say how they are with them in their fight for Equality.....but geezus....just dont move into my Neighborhood.....that kind?.....and if you tell me they dont exist,then i will be laughing for all the Mexicans that you seem to think you know....


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I guess he's what I thought he was....


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> *You can easily "make ends meet" working a minimum wage job. You just can't be an entitled asshole communist who thinks he should work like a 17 year old, but live a lifestyle like Bill Gates. And therein lies the problem with you parasites...*



Ooooh, Poodle, are you still there, begging for the master's scraps?   






No one can makes "ends meet" on a minimum wage job, fucktard.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



MANY Democrats...really? Just like the Democrats who authored and passed Medicare now want to off grandma? 

Every single meaningful right that minorities have secured in the 20th century, it has been liberals and Democrats who have been the advocates and authors. And every right throughout man's history, the liberal is the advocate and the conservative the opposition.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

Another one of those MANY Democrats?

North Carolina sheriff accused of egregious' racial profiling, targeting Latinos for deportation 

*A Justice Department report said Sheriff Terry S. Johnson encouraged his staff to use racial epithets and was heard referring to Latinos as taco eaters prone to drinking, drug dealing and other crimes.*






 A North Carolina sheriff engaged in an egregious pattern of discriminatory policing of Latinos, making unwarranted arrests and traffic stops, encouraging racial profiling, and referring to Spanish-speaking people as taco eaters prone to excessive drinking and drug dealing, the Justice Department said.

Alamance County Sheriff Terry S. Johnson fostered a culture of bias in his department, according to the Justice Department, which spent two years probing accusations of discrimination and civil rights violations in the county with the intent of maximizing deportations.

The 11-page report, issued Tuesday, finds Johnson and his deputies targeted Latinos for traffic stops without probable cause and were between four and 10 times more likely to pull over Latino versus non-Latino drivers.

A Republican first elected in 2002, Johnson on Tuesday called the probe political.

Read more: North Carolina sheriff accused of


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



do you know the meaning of the word MANY?.......you did not know much about how some Mexicans think,that i can excuse, because it sounds like you dont know any.....but the fucking Democrats are, i am assuming, is your Party, since you defend them so heavily,but yet your so fucking blinded by their Godliness, you cant even perceive a Democrat being a fucking Hypercritical Phony .....hence the problem with this Country,people like you.....the blinded and brainwashed.....open your eyes Bfgrn.....you might see some shit that will surprise you about your Party.....


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I do know the meaning of MANY. But you want us to believe there are MANY Republicans who are not the enemy of Latinos, but you can't find ANY who were willing to stand up to SB 170 in Arizona or condemn Joe Arpaio. THEN, conversely, you want us to believe there are MANY Democrats who ARE the enemy of Latinos. Even though THEY were the ones who almost unanimously fought SB 170 and vehemently opposed and condemned the actions of Joe Arpaio.  

Talk about blind and brainwashed.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Another one of those MANY Democrats?


it says the guy is a Republican....so obviously he is not one of those Democrats.....and the kind of Democrat i described to you went right over your head anyway....so that was a waste of time on my part.....but you outlined your problem,so i understand....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 19, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*But you want us to believe there are MANY Republicans who are not the enemy of Latinos,*
yes thats right there are....do you know the ones i know?.....will it do you any good if i gave you their names?....i know one who is pretty dam Conservative and Married to a Mexican Woman.....if i give you his first name,will that satisfy you?.....your naming some Far Right wing assholes....FUCK THEM.....and there are Democrats who dont want Minorities moving into their Neighborhoods.........if im blind and brainwashed and your not.....how come i dont belong or follow a "Party?' while YOU do......how come i can say BOTH parties including Romney and Obama can go fuck themselves .....while you would never even dream of saying something negative about your little Party.....how come i am not afraid to say i disagree with President while YOU wont ,even if you did,because your afraid of being called a racist....its because your controlled,you cant see whats in front of you.....open your eyes Dickhead and you will find you have your head shoved up your ass......its not to late,pull back,when you hear a sucking POP!......your free.....


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I never said there aren't any or some conservatives or Republicans who are open minded on race and heritage issues. But there are MUCH fewer than liberals. I am not saying there aren't some liberals or Democrats who are close minded on race and heritage issues. But there are MUCH, MUCH fewer than conservatives.

When we look at race and heritage issues, do you contend that liberals are less open minded than conservatives? When we look at race and heritage, do you contend that the Democratic party is less inclusive than the Republican party? If you do, you are either a liar or a fool.

You know some people who...blah blah, blah... there is always an anecdotal argument for anything. But there is NO historical argument that conservatives are as open minded or as inclusive than liberals and Democrats on race and heritage issues. There is an argument for the Republican party when a liberal named Abraham Lincoln was President.

I am a liberal. Thus, the Republican party has no one who represents my beliefs. But there was a time when that was not true. There used to be liberal Republicans. Jacob Javits was one of my Senators from NY. Look him up.

In regards to President Obama, I have plenty of criticisms and the most compelling and intelligent criticisms I have seen have come from liberals. Not the tin foil crap from the right; i.e. he is a Muslim , he is a socialist, blah, blah, blah (conservative fear driven)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*
I never said there aren't any or some conservatives or Republicans who are open minded on race and heritage issues. But there are MUCH fewer than liberals. I am not saying there aren't some liberals or Democrats who are close minded on race and heritage issues. *

really?......who said this?.....
*
 But you want us to believe there are MANY Republicans who are not the enemy of Latinos, *
* THEN, conversely, you want us to believe there are MANY Democrats who ARE the enemy of Latinos.*

i said yes to both of these......and you were acting like i was nuts......just sayin.....


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I didn't say you were nut. But I will say you are an asshole...just sayin...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


*

You know some people who...blah blah, blah... there is always an anecdotal argument for anything. But there is NO historical argument that conservatives are as open minded or as inclusive than liberals and Democrats on race and heritage issues. There is an argument for the Republican party when a liberal named Abraham Lincoln was President.
*

this is one of your problems Bfgrn.....your a tent guy....you look at groups.....i dont....i look at individuals....

*
In regards to President Obama, I have plenty of criticisms and the most compelling and intelligent criticisms I have seen have come from liberals. Not the tin foil crap from the right; i.e. he is a Muslim , he is a socialist, blah, blah, blah (conservative fear driven)
*

so why did you not mention the criticism MANY Republicans have of the President on his policies?......why mention just the Far Right shit and not "compelling and Intelligent" stuff from Republicans?......when i say something about the Presidents policies or say as i do that he is not a very good leader,liberals like Dean and Chris and Lakota will say its  because the guy is Black,that is the reason i am against him......you dont think that shit gets old?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


but i notice you wont comment on what i said.....so you are a liar too....you did say what you said.....and then tried to say you didnt....that makes you not only Dishonest,it makes you a Dishonest asshole.....just sayin......also makes you no different than Dean or Truth matters.....great company....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2012)

Mitts 47% comments are the final nail in his coffin

He came out of the conventions trailing badly and needed a homerun in the debates to have any hope of unseating Obama. With Romneys derision of 47% of the population, Obama now holds the political high ground in the debates

Where before, every other statement out of Obama would have been Osama bin Laden. Now, every other statement will be Romney hates 47% of Americans


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mitts 47% comments are the final nail in his coffin
> 
> He came out of the conventions trailing badly and needed a homerun in the debates to have any hope of unseating Obama. With Romneys derision of 47% of the population, Obama now holds the political high ground in the debates
> 
> Where before, every other statement out of Obama would have been Osama bin Laden. Now, every other statement will be Romney hates 47% of Americans



You claim to be moderate but yet intellectually dishonest in reality.

_"Now, every other statement will be Romney hates 47% of Americans"_


Now you know that is not what he said but your spin on it.

He said they wouldn't vote for him anyway. Nor did he say he hates them.

For a fleeting moment I thought you were actually to be believed.  Thanks for proving me wrong.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



QUOTE:Harry Dresden
"this is one of your problems Bfgrn.....your a tent guy....you look at groups.....i dont....i look at individuals...."

THEN:
"liberals like Dean and Chris and Lakota will say its  because the guy is Black,that is the reason i am against him"

"also makes you no different than Dean or Truth matters"


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mitts 47% comments are the final nail in his coffin
> ...



Lets go over what Romney actually did say..

47% are dependent on Government
47% of Americans think they are victims
47% think the Government should care for them
47% think they are entitled to healthcare, food, housing, you name it....and the government should give it to them
47% do not take personal responsibility and care for their lives.

You think Romney can survive this? Prior to this statement, Romney was perceived as being entirely for the wealthy......now there is no doubt


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2012)

Romneys dim chances of winning are now almost gone

Republicans had better hope that it does not carry over to the House and Senate


----------



## MikeK (Sep 20, 2012)

candycorn said:


> [...]
> 
> He's one of those guys who thinks the more profanity he uses the more intimidating he can be.  As if he's going to do anything about it.


Rottweiler is a rodent posing as a dog and he's just one of the venomous creatures I have on Ignore.  

He squeezes in from time to time in quoted boxes within someone else's post but for the most part being rid of him (and others like him) saves quite a bit of time and space.  Because nothing they ever have to say is worth reading and having them on Ignore is like stepping over dogshit on a sidewalk without breaking stride.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2012)

w0w.......talk about a fAiL Thread.........this is one of the epic ones this election season!!!


Stupid k00ks...........and on this board there are many. They act as if this election cannot at all be looked at in historical terms. Elections are won or lost on BIG issues. The economy sucks and the world is on fire = LOSE...........not to mention their guy is well under 50%. Put those things together and if you have the poitical IQ of a handball you can see it coming................


Election model with 100% success rate for past 30 years predicts Romney victory | The Raw Story











I tune in to see some of O'Donnell every night on the channel of the nutters, MSNBC. I watch this angry fuck get more frustrated and miserable by the day........and nothing is going to give me as much satisfaction as seeing him on election night sitting on a big old ungreased telephone all night ready to blow his brains out on national TV. With my Becks and wings of course!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 20, 2012)

THe k00ks should expect this guy in high doses on election night.........and I cant fucking wait.............







Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in February 2009, Mr Limbaugh said it.........and with conviction!!! And funny........its been escalator down for this fraud ever since.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 20, 2012)

MikeK said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



He agreed to the bet (in part)....he'll be on hiatus from 11/7 to 1/1/13 when Romney loses.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 20, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> THe k00ks should expect this guy in high doses on election night.........and I cant fucking wait.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Rush will be on the major networks, then probably take a vacation day or two after the election.

I can't remember if he came on the day after the last election or not..I think maybe he did.

So never mind, he probably will be on.

I really miss travel time, that's when I used to listen to Rush.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



you never have had much to say when someone starts throwing your bullshit back at ya....i should have known by all the other threads you were in were you did the same thing to those doing that to you there.....here it is again.....now i know better....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2012)

MikeK said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



congrats Rotti....you made the Old Timing Mans iggy list.....must be pretty crowded in there.....


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 20, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Harry, I welcome a debate about any topic you choose. Please bring your "compelling and Intelligent" stuff from Republicans. I LOVE dismantling dogma, doctrinaire and propaganda.

Tell me what you want to debate and give it your best shot...

I'll be waiting...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2012)

You are a far lefty, Bfgrn, as credible as Karl Rove on the right.

Peddle your paper elsewhere.

We need uniters, not dividers, like you.





Bfgrn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You can duck all you want, lefty luke, both candidates are dividers.
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a far lefty, Bfgrn, as credible as Karl Rove on the right.
> 
> Peddle your paper elsewhere.
> 
> ...



I am STILL waiting for you to provide all my 'far lefty' posts Jake. 

You can continue to act like a child and call me names Jake. But the most damaging criticism of your man crush has come from the mouths of conservatives and Republicans.

Are they now far lefties too, or RINO's Frank...I mean Jake?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 20, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > THe k00ks should expect this guy in high doses on election night.........and I cant fucking wait.............
> ...



Might have figured that you would get your opinions from an obese junkie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 20, 2012)

No one cares what you are "waiting for".  You are Loser Lefty.  You know it, I know it, even Namvet who thinks the cartoon comic folks are truly real people, know it.


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 20, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one cares what you are "waiting for".  You are Loser Lefty.  You know it, I know it, even Namvet who thinks the cartoon comic folks are truly real people, know it.



You have revealed who and what you are Jake. I did have respect you, but I do no more Frank.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


there is a difference between DEBATE.....and answering a question in a thread,which is what we are doing here.......and i dont give a rats ass about Republicans....they make their statements let them back it up.....but you did gloss over what i did ask you earlier.....it was this.....
*
why cant someone be against the President without being called a BIGOT by MANY on the left*......and i am not talking about "righties" who by their description of the President kinda prove they are BIGOTS.....im talking about someone who is talking about one of his Policies.....for instance......a few months back there was a poster who took the healthcare thing and had a nice paragraph on why he does not like this thing......it was civil and nicely put out there.......Rdeans reply was something like......"why dont you just admit its because a Black man is behind it that your against it"......WHY cant someone be against the President who just happens to be Black?......should we let the guy do whatever he wants ....BECAUSE he is Black?.....this kinda racial shit gets old....


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I'd like to take this time to thank all of the people who made this possible. First, my lord and savior, Jesus Christ - who all things are possible through. Second, to my parents who gave me every opportunity. Third, to Harry Dresden for encouraging me on USMB to speak my mind. And last, to MikeK - whose fear of truth and facts is what made being on his ignore list possible.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> why cant someone be against the President without being called a BIGOT by MANY on the left



There is a very easy answer for that HD. The truth is - the left has taken indefensible positions (such as supporting Obama's failed policies) and as such, they have to lie and demonize the opposition since they can't defend the issues/policy.

Funny thing is, the left is WAY more racist than the right ever was. Did you see the awful things they said about Mia Love after the Republican National Convention?


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 21, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I agree. You should be able to criticize Obama's policies and not be called a racist. But there are some on the right who don't consider Obama's presidency legitimate. I suspect there is underlying racial bias.

I only speak for me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep, I am a Republican who has no use for loser lefties.



Bfgrn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No one cares what you are "waiting for".  You are Loser Lefty.  You know it, I know it, even Namvet who thinks the cartoon comic folks are truly real people, know it.
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Sep 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, I am a Republican who has no use for loser lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever you say Frank...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 21, 2012)

Lefty Loser has spoken!  



Bfgrn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I am a Republican who has no use for loser lefties.
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2012)

Rottweiler said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


he has so many posters on ignore his iggy box is probably bulging at the sides....you wonder why the little flower is even here....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



*. But there are some on the right who don't consider Obama's presidency legitimate.I suspect there is underlying racial bias.
*
and i agree with that and you can usually tell if the person is against Obama the person or Obama the President......just by what is being said.....BUT its getting old hearing Assholes like Dean,Lakota,Franco,Chris,Dudley and a few others say your a bigot if you dont agree with the Obama the President......


----------



## MikeK (Sep 22, 2012)

Maple said:


> Disengagement, that's a big word for such an underinformed voter to be making. Did you know that Romney gave away all of his inheritance to charity? Did you know that he took no income for his tenure as Governor, did you also know that he took no money for his brilliant turn-around of the winter olympics in 2002? I didn't think so. Did you also know that your benevolent President, ( Obama) has yet to send a dime of his millions to help his brother who lives in a tar paper shack in Kenya? See 2016, and get informed, his brother who looks a lot like Obama is interviewed in this documentary.
> 
> There already are increasing millions of the poor living on the streets because of Obama's economic policies.


How easily seduced some of you right wing apostles are.  

What Romney gave away or _tendered_ is proportionately equal to an ordinary person, like you, making a $50 contribution to the Red Cross.  And in case it hasn't crossed your submissive mind, if you will allow me to be governor of New Jersey for four years I will happily accept the position without salary and I assure you I will come away with millions of dollars I didn't have before.  In addition there will be millions of authoritarian/submissive lackeys, like you, who will praise me for my "sacrifice."

With people like Romney you should not pay attention to what they give away, because what seems like a lot of money to you is an insignificant pittance to them.  I don't know how much Romney is worth, neither do you, and neither does the IRS, because he has his fortune hidden in offshore institutions and the odds are he is worth billions.  Just understand that he is after the presidency for the same reason he wanted to be governor -- to facilitate his greed.  

As for Obama, I do not consider him a good president.  But he is a dramatic improvement over the criminal bastard he replaced and I would much rather have him in the Office than Mitt Romney simply because Obama is the lesser of the two evils.  Briefly stated, the choice between Obama and Romney is analogous to choosing between having gonorrhea or syphilis.  We must have one or the other, so why not pick the least potentially destructive of the two.  

Advice:  Stop paying such close attention to the likes of Limbaugh.  You clearly have been brainwashed by right-wing propaganda and it's convinced you to work against your own best interests.  (That is unless you are among the One Percent -- which I strongly doubt.)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> > Disengagement, that's a big word for such an underinformed voter to be making. Did you know that Romney gave away all of his inheritance to charity? Did you know that he took no income for his tenure as Governor, did you also know that he took no money for his brilliant turn-around of the winter olympics in 2002? I didn't think so. Did you also know that your benevolent President, ( Obama) has yet to send a dime of his millions to help his brother who lives in a tar paper shack in Kenya? See 2016, and get informed, his brother who looks a lot like Obama is interviewed in this documentary.
> ...



wow.....im convinced after reading that.....im a Democrat now.....where do i sign up?.....


----------



## MikeK (Sep 22, 2012)

Zander said:


> I think many Democrats have a sane perspective on the American population and issues. Americans as a rule are hard working, religious...dare I say? Conservative
> 
> However, there is an ugly underbelly to the Democrat party that looks at all Americans as a bunch of victims that are too stupid for words.  This is the constituency that believes in wealth redistribution, Socialism, Open borders, complete disarmament, Appeasement, surrender, and free abortion up to the moment of conception.
> 
> In pandering to this element of the party, Democrats are chasing away a voting block that would otherwise could be collecting a government handout.


Zander,

I was a registered Republican going back to the early 1960s.  My disillusionment began when I realized that Ronald Reagan was nothing but a corporate puppet.  I watched the middle class deteriorate throughout the 80s and 90s and the _installation_ of Bush in 2000 pushed me over the line.  While I consider myself an Independent I was forced to re-register as a Democrat in 2002 because there is no Independent Party in New Jersey and I wish to vote in primaries.  

Regarding your designations:  

I do believe in equitable redistribution of the Nation's wealth resources via a Progressive tax rate such as existed through the Eisenhower Administration.

I believe I now incline toward Socialism in my political thinking and I believe a strong Socialist influence in American politics is necessary to restore the middle class to the position it held before Reaganomics initiated its incremental destruction.  I am pro-Labor and pro-Unions -- in spite of their warts!   

I do not believe in open borders.

I do not believe in disarmament but rather in a strong but passive military capability (Big stick, soft voice).  

I believe in limited appeasement as a practical alternative to unnecessary violence. 

I believe in abortion up to the third month -- with exception for extenuating circumstances.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 22, 2012)

My primary issue with the extremists of our right wing are those who claim Obama's presidency is not legitimate.

People who endorse that endorse birfer lunacy, in my opinion.

I want a different president, and I want it done legitimately.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> My primary issue with the extremists of our right wing are those who claim Obama's presidency is not legitimate.
> 
> People who endorse that endorse birfer lunacy, in my opinion.
> 
> I want a different president, and I want it done legitimately.


I want a different (effective) President, too.  But certainly not Romney.  And the right wing must not be allowed to achieve political dominance because they will enable rebirth of the Gilded Age.  What is needed is extreme left wing reform with radical tax overhaul, reversal of all financial deregulations since Reagan assumed Office and investigations of the financial industry, followed by serious prosecutions and hard-time punishments.  

What was done to our economy must not be allowed to happen again.  And Obama's greatest offense is allowing the Wall Street and banking criminals to walk away grinning.  Both he and Holder should be held accountable for dereliction.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 23, 2012)

MikeK said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > My primary issue with the extremists of our right wing are those who claim Obama's presidency is not legitimate.
> ...


there have been some very big wins by our government against these faulty corporations....but not any people were involved....the gvt has gotten money for them being at fault....

the corporations were treated as corporations and NOT PEOPLE, even though the SC says that corporations ARE people, no people were punished, just the corporations were monetarily punished.

Wish they would make up their minds...if corporations are people, then people should be in jail.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2013)

*That was then ...*



Rottweiler said:


> LiesMatter believes that Romney will lose the election for stating the truth - that there is a portion of parasites that will pledge their undying allegiance to Obama in exchange for Obama handouts, and so there is no point in Romney even wasting his time trying to convince them to vote for him. Meanwhile, Obama - in 3 years - has added 51% of the total national debt that had taken 235 years to accumulate. He's made unemployment skyrocket, gas prices skyrocket, the debt skyrocket, and people on foodstamps skyrocket.
> 
> So essentially, what we see is: *Romney's words vs. Obama's record of failure *(dead Americans, destitute American's, etc.). *Gee, what ever will the American people do?* I mean, I know those words from Romney were "harsh", but then again, the brutal deaths of Americans that Obama hung out to dry was exactly "gentle"... Perhaps, since LiesMatters is not very educated and thus reading challenged, a picture is in order:



*... this is now ...*

*Romney: It kills me not to be in White House*

Romney said his inability to win over black and Hispanic voters--*and the damage done by those disastrous "47 percent" comments--ultimately derailed his White House bid.*​
*Seems "LiesMatter," whoever that is, knew what they were talking about.*


----------



## candycorn (Mar 3, 2013)

Faun said:


> *That was then ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better him than us...LOL

Im sure he's a nice man and he'd be a good neighbor but a terrible President.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *That was then ...*
> ...



I don't even think he's a nice man.  And, no, not just because of his whacky religion. 

He's someone with no human empathy.  When he says stuff like "47% are moochers" and "I like to be able to fire people", he really shows he was incapable of even empathizing with the people he sought to lead.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 4, 2013)

The election is over and done with, and the moon loonies who are worried about Romney need not be.

There will be no further tax hikes, which is good.

Now is the time for major cuts in Defense and solid reform in SS and Medicaid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The election is over and done with, and the moon loonies who are worried about Romney need not be.
> 
> There will be no further tax hikes, which is good.
> 
> Now is the time for major cuts in Defense and solid reform in SS and Medicaid.



Yup. let's leave ourselves defenseless and starve them old people. 

We wouldn't want to deprive anyone of a Dressage Horsie.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*
> ...



I love this post.

This guy's stupidity is truly impressive.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Too funny! Thanks for posting that. skookerasbil proved himself to be a complete Moron.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 4, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





I love it, too - especially where he tells me "s0n.......you have the political IQ of a small soap dish."

Why hasn't he apologized to me yet and admitted that I am his political better?


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 4, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> w0w.......talk about a fAiL Thread.........this is one of the epic ones this election season!!!
> 
> 
> Stupid k00ks...........and on this board there are many. They act as if this election cannot at all be looked at in historical terms. Elections are won or lost on BIG issues. The economy sucks and the world is on fire = LOSE...........not to mention their guy is well under 50%. Put those things together and if you have the poitical IQ of a handball you can see it coming................
> ...



My god, you are one dumb bastard.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 4, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Because he was fired from his job at the University of Colorado as a Political Science Prof and no longer has internet access.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 14, 2013)

*Today, Mitt Romney Lost the Election*


Josh Barro was right!


----------

